# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  Help on new pet : fire belly toad.

## pyl

just happen to see and cant resist myself from getting this pair of toad. im a total beginner in frogs and need advises on water temperature, feeding and any other things i should take note on.

----------


## pyl

are they fire belly or red belly toads?

----------


## pyl

im putting the frogs in a 60length x 30 height , do i need to cover the tank??? they dont seem to jump high enough to escape

----------


## Merviso

Bro, I would suggest you keep a lower profile with it unless you want AVA to come knock your door....  :Razz: 

http://www.theamphibian.co.uk/Fire-B..._caresheet.htm

----------


## eddy planer

Hi pyl

Congrats and welcome to our Amphibian club!

I also keep 2 pairs Red Belly Toads, 15 White Tree Frogs, 4 Green Tree Frogs, 2 White Lip Tree Frogs,1 large Pacman Frog, 2 Wallace Flying Tree Frogs ( both passed away due to fungi infection last month but with me for 8 months) and lastly 2 common toads( which i caught them from garden). I feed them with weekly SGD18 crickets and meal worms for Red Belly Toads. I'm still looking for more .. I 'm never satisfied just call me greedy ? I'm just an amphibian fanatic !!

Just ask me anything about frogs and toads.. I'll be there for you! oops sorry Merv i leaked my secrets..AVA cant be bother about me , lah i know!

----------


## ZackZhou

Haha eddy, pacman frog is very very nice! 


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Merviso

Eddy, it's always better to be careful... You'll never know when they are too free with nothing else to do....  :Grin:

----------


## eddy planer

To the hell of these "kiasu" officers, i must say.

Must appeal to my good friend, Khaw Boon Wan( this Sunday when I visit his home) whom AVA is under his ministry to relax the some amphibian rules so that I can bring in my greatest dream frog, the giant african pixie frog without any restriction. oops!

----------


## cdckjn

You better keep your tank covered. These toads are combat trained, they will find the smallest hole and they will manage to climb out. They also will drown if too much water. I have 2 toads die this way. I think you can provide more "dry" areas for them They eat frozen bllod worms, hand-feed with a pair of tweezers, 2 frogs can eat about half a block.

----------


## dkk08

wow Eddie why are you going to Khaw Boon Wan place? He invite you over for curry eating session? But Merviso is right, it's better to keep a low profile regarding Exotics no matter how low end exotics they may be...

----------


## pyl

normally how long can a box of crickets survive? how about mealworms? later i go diy one wire mesh cover, incase the frogs jump out and get eaten by my dog and die together.

----------


## Merviso

Bro, think egg-crate should make a good cover for them... and best thing it will not rust...  :Smile:

----------


## fotoudavid

eddy, how big is your home????

----------


## lyc

so the regulation for newt and frog is cannot buy but can keep if you have it just like PNT OR cannot buy cannot keep like Star Tortoise. Hope AVA re-look into relaxing the banned on captive-bred tortoise

----------


## pyl

just went to c328, bought crickets for my frog  :Smile:  . saw this box of worms (look like mealworms, but size is much more bigger). auntie told me they are not mealworms. can someone confirm with me if they are suitable for my frogs, if you know what im refering to.

----------


## dkk08

Those are super worms a larger version of mealworms, and yes you can feed them super worms as long as they're big enough to swallow them.

----------


## pyl

Thanksdkk08, still considering if i should buy the mealworms, did abit of research and read that mealworms are best avoid because of their hard shells, which may results in bad digestions.

Made a temporary diy tank cover, hopefully the frogs wont escape

----------


## cdckjn

The gap is still too big, it will still escape. Just be very careful. Perhaps if your tank bigger and only 2 toads they are not so active. mine is very active and they keep climbing and jumping, that's why they escape.

----------


## Fei Miao

It's illegsl to keep these critters. this still applies-
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...s-in-Singapore

Amphibians do well in well-ventilated and cool environment, work towards these parameters.
This cover is inadequate, use egg crate instead.

----------


## Shaihulud

A worm bin can maintain a steady supply of compost worms to feed your pets. That is a long time commitment however, so don't just go get it!

----------


## pyl

worm bin sound like a big project. dont think i will need that. think buy 1 box of cricket/mealworm can last quite long for 2 frogs.

----------


## delhezi

Hey there, I'm a new member and I don't have any amphibians or reptiles due to the stringent AVA regulations, though I have read up on them in the hope that they will be lessened in the future perhaps. Fire bellied toads need to be kept cool at 18 to 24 degrees celsius, though they won't die at SG's room temperature, they won't like it and will eventually suffer from health issues. Secondly, feed primary crickets or roaches (lobster roaches, not american/german roaches you see running around). Mealworms and other hard shelled looking buggers tend to be nutritionally deprived and therefore they should only be fed occasionally, say once a week kind of thing. Dust your prey items once a week with a good vitamin powder, and be sure top feed the prey items nutritional food (dark leafy greens, fish food) 24 hours before you feed the firebellies. This is known as gut loading. For extra info, your tank size is pretty good and here's a well rounded caresheet. http://www.amphibiancare.com/frogs/c...lliedtoad.html

Though you shouldn't be keeping something illegal, its really your choice and most certainly do NOT release them into the wild, that's one of the main reasons why AVA banned them in the first place. Good luck and keep a low profile.

----------


## Shaihulud

I do have some lobster cockroaches if you want some, good as feeders, doesn't climb well and breeds like a "nightmare".

----------


## cdckjn

I found two other forums which has good information as well.

http://www.frogforum.net/fire-belly-toads-bombina/

http://www.vivariumforum.com/community/toads/

----------


## delhezi

There's good reason to take a look at foreign forums, since they offer a truer perspective on the things that have barely began in Singapore. 
@Shaihulud. I'd personally like to have some lobster roaches, please PM me, I somehow can't PM others.

----------


## Shaihulud

Hi delhezi, I cannot seems to pm you either, you can sms me at 85411744 for information on where to collect them. Would you be able to collect them tommorow? The colony of lobster roaches are quite old and donated from a collector in Singapore, its quite easy to maintain them. I can spare you a few to start your own, I should warn you that they can and do thrive in houses.

----------


## David Moses Heng

yong, can i have the roaches also?

----------


## Don90

I think the best kind of roaches to get for whites tree frogs are dubia roaches. I've been looking for them but I dont think they're allowed.

My whites tree frog only eats big crickets. BTW how big do lobster roaches get?

----------


## delhezi

Both have their advantages. Dubias are slow, and therefore, your pets will easily catch them and will allow you to keep track on the numbers eaten. 
Lobster roaches have the best yet, shell to flesh ratio, and are pretty a steak to the frogs, I suppose.

----------


## Don90

> I do have some lobster cockroaches if you want some, good as feeders, doesn't climb well and breeds like a "nightmare".


Hi,
do you still have lobster roaches? your pm inbox is full.

Anyhow, I think roaches have pretty much the same flesh to shell ratio....

Dubias are just more convenient as they do not climb....

----------


## Shaihulud

Lobster roaches aren't dubia, and they do climb. Sorry I have a limited supply of roaches, because don't want too many of them.

----------


## Shaihulud

For those that have lobster roaches, they are live breeder, so do not expect to see any ootheca (eggcases) Both male and female posseses wings, female are broader. The wingless specimens are actually nymph. It is important to water your roaches, place a sponge or blotter inside and soak it with water, periodically wet the sponge. Wet tissue works in a pinch, but place it on a plate so that it does not wet your enclosure. A 1.5ft tank can hold 1000+ of this roaches (estimation), if you do not desire this, feed sparingly. A high protein diet like fishfood will really make them multiply, also they will smell when so congested. Feed bananas, apples, vegetables etc to maintain the population, remove uneaten food to maintain hygiene. I cannot emphasize that they do climb glass, so please use a container with a sealed cover. Roaches need to breath, so ensure lots of holes, but seal it up with netting.

----------


## longcheeze

Where to get them?
Thanks.

----------


## juilian75

hey when i post my pic on FB toad....my post got deleted...supprised this thread still around ha ha

----------


## eddy planer

Hi juilian and Folks!

I'm back from my busiest moments held with my company's biggest project in Nairobi.

Juilian, I think and agreed with the moderator, somehow we just don't profess so openly as we do not want AQ in trouble. However, we still can jolly share and write in the joy of keeping, show off, brag and be the proud owner of the most beautiful critters that we always want to have, right here. So this thread some how will not delete. 

I really don't encourage anyone here share so openly like e.g.: where you obtain it from, buy, sell and force some of us to leak information. What we want a win-win situation like share the joy,show of the critter pictures, how to up-keeping the critters, the critter's natural habitat terrarium and grief when our critters passed on or missing. I also encourage if anyone of us got our critters got lost or missing. You may post Lost and Found thread, of course must come with hefty rewards if anyone found your beloved critters! :Roll Eyes: 

This is what our vivarium hobbies come about!

Let me know your thoughts
cheers
eddy

----------


## juilian75

oh. thank you for the clarifications.

I will then share a few photos of my exotics pets then, since it's ok to share photos on them as long as I don't say where and how I got them.

----------


## eddy planer

Hi juilian75

Care to boast or show off your critters and its habitat terrarium, I'm hungry ,seriously hunger to see the critters and its habitat setup.

----------

